# Erfahrungen mit "Skype" ??



## Unregistriert (31 Mai 2010)

Hallo, bin ganz "frisch HIER" und (logisch) gleich ´ne Frage:
WER oder WAS verbirgt sich hinter -SKYPE-  ?

Diese Organisation hat mir vom PayPal Konto innerhalb 3 Stunden jeweils einen Betrag von 10,04 Euro eingezogen (7X) !
Ist dann von der Kontoüberwachung gesperrt und nach einigen Schwierigkeiten zurückgebucht worden.
Allerdings wurde dabei zwangsläufig auch mein Login gesperrt, so daß ich den ganzen Kram erneuern musste.

Grüße an ALLE )


----------



## margretuerhard (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit "Skype" ??*

:-D ...habe mich jetzt registrieren lassen :-D
also habe ich jetzt "einen Namen", falls mich jemand aufklären möchte.
...erhard


----------



## technofreak (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit "Skype" ??*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> WER oder WAS verbirgt sich hinter -SKYPE-  ?


>> Skype ? Wikipedia

Was in dem Zusammenhang die Abbuchungen bedeuten, ist ohne  weitere Infos für welche (angeblichen) Dienstleistungen die Abbuchungen erfolgt sind, nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit "Skype" ??*



technofreak schrieb:


> Was in dem Zusammenhang die Abbuchungen bedeuten, ist ohne  weitere Infos für welche (angeblichen) Dienstleistungen die Abbuchungen erfolgt sind, nicht zu erkennen.



Derzeit sind Inkassoforderungen z. B. von der Münchener Advaro Services GmbH unterwegs, die für Zahlungsausfälle bei Moneybookers nach Anmeldungen mit (oft falschen) Daten unter SKYPE zu Stande gekommen waren. Statt Moneybookers kann man z. B. auch mit PayPal zahlen.


----------



## Pepples (6 November 2011)

Hallo,
Habe vor einiger Zeit eine Abbuchung per Lastschrift auf meinem Konto  in Höhe von 22,75 mit dem Betreff Skype/moneybookers ltd zurückgehen lassen.
Habe weder ein skype noch ein moneybookers Account.
Nun erhalte ich von einer Advaro Services Mahnungen in Höhe von 77 euro in genau dieser Sache.
Habe die Unberechtigte Forderung schriflich widersprochen und erhalte nun die antwort ich könnte wegen Datenmissbrauch Anzeige erstatten und soll eine Nachweis der Anzeige Advaro zukommen lassen.
'Bis eingang dieser Strafanzeige sind Sie für uns zivilrechtlich der Kostenschuldner'

Soll ich abwarten bis mir ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid vorliegt oder direkt anzeige erstatten.
Erwäge dann auch Anzeige gegen Moneybookers zu erstatten wegen weitergabe meiner Daten.
Habe übrigens von Moneybooker nie eine Zahlungsaufforderung erhalten.


----------



## Hippo (6 November 2011)

Du hast der Forderung widersprochen, jetzt ist es an denen den Vertragsabschluß zu beweisen.
Andrerseits ist Skype jetzt nicht gerade als Abzocker bekannt.
Aber wie sollst Du ohne die Informationen Strafanzeige erstatten (wenn Du es denn netterweise vielleicht sogar tätest)?
Ich würds drauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## Pepples (6 November 2011)

Meine vermutung war das jemand meine Daten gephisht hat.
Hatte in der selben Woche zwei weiter Abbuchungungen und daraufhin das mein Konto sperren lassen.
Es handelte sich dabei um Forderungen von save.tv und von firstload.
In beiden Fällen bin ich identisch vorgegangen. Rückbuchung veranlasst, mahnung eines Inkassobüros erhalten, widersprochen. Einzig firstload hat die Forderung zurückgezogen.


----------



## Hippo (6 November 2011)

Klingt nachvollziehbar.
Dann solltest Du aber unabhängig von der Rechtslage (was Skype betrifft) wirklich selbst Anzeige erstatten damit da hoffentlich wieder Ruhe einkehrt (und ganz verschärft das Konto im Blick behalten)


----------



## Reducal (6 November 2011)

Pepples schrieb:


> Habe die Unberechtigte Forderung schriflich widersprochen und erhalte nun die antwort ich könnte wegen Datenmissbrauch Anzeige erstatten und soll eine Nachweis der Anzeige Advaro zukommen lassen.


Auf eine Bestätigung über die Erstattung einer Anzeige haben die keinen Rechtsanspruch. Allenfalls kann man denen ja ein Aktenzeichen benennen - Akteneinsicht nehmen die eh nie, zumal sie ja keine Prozessbeteiligten wären. Allgemein gilt aber auch hier das:


> Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ach ja, oft wird dann vom Support geraten, dass man wegen dem Missbrauch der Daten Anzeige statten soll. Warum nur machen das die Unternehmen nicht selbst, wo die doch selbst vorgeben, geschädigt sein zu wollen? Also, lasst euch nicht veräppeln ....





Pepples schrieb:


> Erwäge dann auch Anzeige gegen Moneybookers zu erstatten wegen weitergabe meiner Daten.


So ein Quatsch, irgendwie müssen die sich ja um ihre Forderung bemühen und da ist die Weitergabe an ein Inkassobüro ein völlig normale Sache im Geschäftsablauf. Außerdem ist Moneybookers kein deutsches Unternehmen sondern ein globaler Zahlungsmittelanbieter aus England, mit dem deutsche Strafverfolgungsbehörden sich nicht mal allein unterhalten dürfen!


----------



## Hippo (6 November 2011)

Ich habe zur Erstattung einer Anzeige geraten weil es 3 Fälle bei unterschiedlichen Unternehmen sind.
Schon im eigenen Interesse des Posters.


----------

